# ALT liver enzymes



## Polaris (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I recently had my ALT checked ten days ago, and it was 21 (down from 49 three months ago, which was great). I had another, unrelated blood test done yesterday and for some reason my ALT was drawn again even though it wasn't ordered -- but now it's at 30. 

Have any of you seen such an increase in your liver enzymes in a short time? Nothing has changed with meds or diet. The only change was that I had a colonoscopy a few days ago.. maybe the sedation meds are at play here? It worries me, especially since I worked hard to try and lower it recently with milk thistle supplements which I'm still taking.

Just curious, thanks!


----------



## Kicking Bird (Mar 10, 2015)

Hiya,

I went to my Docs 7 months ago with stomach issues, they did some blood test and my ALT levels were 79. I had about 4 more tests after that, which fluctuated;

79
55
64
50

And just had some recent ones done, but not sure about the result although they advised they are not concerned about the latest ones.

You are already in the normal range now, anything below 35-40 is considered normal, so I wouldn't worry. Doc's don't even seem to worry unless your level is 100 or above over a certain period.


----------

